# Bullheads & the Law



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Are Bullheads that are cought on rod & reel fair game to use for bait & are they treated like minnows (you may have up to 100 w/o a bait venders liscance )


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

you can use any fish legally caught on rod and reel for bait.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

but they count against your daily limit.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have never seen a limet on Bullheads posted


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I have never seen a limet on Bullheads posted


There is none you can have as many as you want.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if your worried about daily posession limits on Bullheads then by all means......let me know where you are getting them!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i'm with dink, bullheads are terrible flattie bait, thats why you should just tell us where you get them


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

beach city dam....tons of them!!!!!


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

you guys are right ,, you can use any fish caught on rod and reel if it is within legal size and creel limits,, but,,, the law also states that you cannot posess any fillet on the water,, so that means legally you cannot cut a bullhead for bait, a bluegill or any other fish. ive talked to several odnr guys and they say they probly arent going to worry about the law if they catch you doing it, but it is against the law... they say the fish must be kept (in the round) as in whole fish.... this law was put in place to keep walley and perch limits in check but it is affecting the use of cut bait,,,, for example if i would go do a king kat tournament on the ohio river and i win with cut bluegill or cut bullhead and the polygraph guy asked if i followed all the state laws, i run a risk of failing the polygraph.... i was better off not knowing the law.... just my 2 cents ... if anyone knows how to go about changing a law with petition or what have you i am more than willing to help


----------

